# Milan-Cina: arrivano le firme dell'esclusiva? Tutte le informazioni.



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario. 
Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%. 
Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.

In questo thread verranno riportati tutti gli ultimi aggiornamenti. Stay tuned!

_*Aggiornamento*: Il CdS (nelle vesti di Campopiano) conferma che c'è anche Jack Ma, non come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group, a voler acquisire la maggioranza del Milan!_


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2016)

Incrociamo le dita sperando che esca fuori qualche sviluppo.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2016)

Prego.


----------



## Devil (1 Maggio 2016)

Il problema è sempre Berlusconi, finché non verrà firmato il contratto vincolante con le penali non potremo dormire sogni tranquilli (e forse neanche dopo conoscendo il personaggio). In questi momenti quasi rimpiango di non avere avuto uno come Moratti alla guida del club. Certo, sarà un pirla, sarà un perdente cronico e una barzelletta vivente, ma quantomeno non è fuori come un balcone. 

Berlusconi è a un bivio: vendere la società a una superpotenza come la Cina e salvare la propria immagine di grande presidente o tenersi il Milan per motivi egoistici e di fatto macchiare irrimediabilmente il ricordo che le generazioni future di tifosi rossoneri avranno della sua gestione.


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2016)

non ne possopiu'.

non vedo l'ora che il tendone scenda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Preghiamo tutti e incrociamo tutto .

#finoallefirme


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Maggio 2016)

Domani il tasto F5 diventerà lava


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Tocca a te Galatioto

#BetterCallSal


----------



## LukeLike (1 Maggio 2016)

Ultima giornata di fiducia per questa trattativa.


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

Anche se firmano questo patto NON vincolante, nulla di ufficiale potrebbe uscire, anzi sicuramente.

Quindi ci toccherà ancora aspettare.
E' peggio di un parto sta cosa...


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

*La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*


----------



## VonVittel (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*



Non si scherza coi cinesi.
Dai speriamo che quella capra di presidente firmi questo benedetto patto


----------



## VonVittel (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...



Non ho mai avuto così fiducia in un giornalista, talmente ero abituato alle boiate sparate dai suoi colleghi. Spero di non sbagliarmi.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

il preliminare entro fine maggio? cosi non potro tifare tranquillo neanche la c.italia per paura che con un trofeo silvio si convinca di restare!!


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*


Nel più puro stile cinese delle trattative d'affari, stanno cominciando a scattare i timer sul tavolo negoziale. Se l'obiettivo è quello della chiusura definitiva entro la prima decade di giugno, come da loro annunciato, e tanto al fine della costituzione delle nuove posizioni sociali, la nomina del nuovo cda e degli amministratori, oltre che delle funzioni tecniche (direttore generale, direttore sportivo, collaboratori e consulenti, ecc....), per l'inizio della programmazione sportiva nella nuova stagione, allora occorre chiudere il percorso finale verso il closing. La reputazione globale di Fininvest, protagonista di M&A in tutto il mondo per decenni, esclude di principio, qualunque sia la fase dei negoziati, eventuali ripensamenti o revoche una volta scattata l'opzione dell'accordo totale sui termini essenziali dell'affare. Una volta presa la strada, essa non verrà più abbandonata. Silvio non ha alternative: non ha più una squadra, non ha più una tifoseria, non ha più i conti, non ha più i figli, Confalonieri, Fininvest dalla sua parte. Ha una memoria storica da difendere, quella del più grande presidente della storia del Milan, che non può essere quella di chi prese il Milan da Farina per riportarlo trent'anni dopo allo stesso livello. Ha un'occasione magnifica, perchè forse unica ed irripetibile, per consegnare se stesso al posto dove egli merita. Per farlo, ecco la penna, sir.


----------



## koti (2 Maggio 2016)

Domani può essere il giorno più importante negli ultimi 30 anni di Milan. Il SI la salvezza, il NO un cataclisma sportivo biblico di incalcolabile proporzione.
Dio del calcio la imploro, venga in nostro soccorso.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Maggio 2016)

Siccome sono veramente ignorante, anzi, stupido in materia, mi potreste spiegare cosa implichi il fatto che questo patto non sia vincolante?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*



Mah, notizia un po' così, hanno appuntamento lunedì, non è che qualcuno sta temporeggiando.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nel più puro stile cinese delle trattative d'affari, stanno cominciando a scattare i timer sul tavolo negoziale. Se l'obiettivo è quello della chiusura definitiva entro la prima decade di giugno, come da loro annunciato, e tanto al fine della costituzione delle nuove posizioni sociali, la nomina del nuovo cda e degli amministratori, oltre che delle funzioni tecniche (direttore generale, direttore sportivo, collaboratori e consulenti, ecc....), per l'inizio della programmazione sportiva nella nuova stagione, allora occorre chiudere il percorso finale verso il closing. La reputazione globale di Fininvest, protagonista di M&A in tutto il mondo per decenni, esclude di principio, qualunque sia la fase dei negoziati, eventuali ripensamenti o revoche una volta scattata l'opzione dell'accordo totale sui termini essenziali dell'affare. Una volta presa la strada, essa non verrà più abbandonata. Silvio non ha alternative: non ha più una squadra, non ha più una tifoseria, non ha più i conti, non ha più i figli, Confalonieri, Fininvest dalla sua parte. Ha una memoria storica da difendere, quella del più grande presidente della storia del Milan, che non può essere quella di chi prese il Milan da Farina per riportarlo trent'anni dopo allo stesso livello. Ha un'occasione magnifica, perchè forse unica ed irripetibile, per consegnare se stesso al posto dove egli merita. Per farlo, ecco la penna, sir.



cioè intendi dire che secondo te se domani firma questo benedetto patto di esclusiva si può considerare ormai quasi fatta o ho capito male io?


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*



Questo la sta portando per le lunghe di proposito, pazzesco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Non durerà ancora per molto, ha 80 anni ormai.
Comunque bene che ci sia un ultimatum, così si danno tutti una mossa.


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè intendi dire che secondo te se domani firma questo benedetto patto di esclusiva si può considerare ormai quasi fatta o ho capito male io?



Quasi fatta magari no, però sarebbe una semi ammissione di resa da parte di Berlusconi. Se firma senza fare ulteriori storie significa che finalmente sono riusciti a convincerlo a farsi da parte


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè intendi dire che secondo te se domani firma questo benedetto patto di esclusiva si può considerare ormai quasi fatta o ho capito male io?


C'è un accordo totale e pieno tra le parti sugli elementi essenziali dell'affare: prezzo, oggetto, modalità e tempi di pagamento. In questi casi, il consenso tra le parti veicola le fasi successive sino alla chiusura definitiva. Il fallimento delle trattative può allora avere origine in fatti nuovi, emersi in ulteriore approfondimenti, che determinano modifiche sensibili ai contenuti dei termini essenziali dell'affare, non già ad una mera revoca del consenso. Fininvest fa M&A da decenni in tutto il mondo, ha reputazione di contraente serio ed affidabile, e rispettoso delle prassi internazionalmente riconosciute in queste fattispecie, non può permettersi di rovinare la sua reputazione per le occasioni future, posto che la sua posizione imprenditoriale sopravvive a quella della vendita del Milan. Il suo patron può consapevolmente e scelleratamente decidere di compiere un atto di follia imprenditoriale in questi frangenti, non dopo, quando le circostanze sconsiglieranno dal farlo, al di là del contenuto negoziale dei documenti che andranno a sottoscriversi da questo momento in poi. Dipende da lui, benchè io pensi che ormai tutto ciò che gli sta intorno, e che sta venendo meno, non possa lasciarlo assolutamente indifferente.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non durerà ancora per molto, ha 80 anni ormai.
> Comunque bene che ci sia un ultimatum, così si danno tutti una mossa.


ho capito mica è un malato terminale....puo arrivare a 90 anni e oltre volendo....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho capito mica è un malato terminale....puo arrivare a 90 anni e oltre volendo....


Sarebbe stato peggio se avesse avuto 60 anni.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tocca a te Galatioto
> 
> #BetterCallSal



BetterCallLaScala


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nel più puro stile cinese delle trattative d'affari, stanno cominciando a scattare i timer sul tavolo negoziale. Se l'obiettivo è quello della chiusura definitiva entro la prima decade di giugno, come da loro annunciato, e tanto al fine della costituzione delle nuove posizioni sociali, la nomina del nuovo cda e degli amministratori, oltre che delle funzioni tecniche (direttore generale, direttore sportivo, collaboratori e consulenti, ecc....), per l'inizio della programmazione sportiva nella nuova stagione, allora occorre chiudere il percorso finale verso il closing. La reputazione globale di Fininvest, protagonista di M&A in tutto il mondo per decenni, esclude di principio, qualunque sia la fase dei negoziati, eventuali ripensamenti o revoche una volta scattata l'opzione dell'accordo totale sui termini essenziali dell'affare. Una volta presa la strada, essa non verrà più abbandonata. Silvio non ha alternative: non ha più una squadra, non ha più una tifoseria, non ha più i conti, non ha più i figli, Confalonieri, Fininvest dalla sua parte. Ha una memoria storica da difendere, quella del più grande presidente della storia del Milan, che non può essere quella di chi prese il Milan da Farina per riportarlo trent'anni dopo allo stesso livello. *Ha un'occasione magnifica, perchè forse unica ed irripetibile, per consegnare se stesso al posto dove egli merita.* Per farlo, ecco la penna, sir.



Qualcuno faccia leggere questo post a Silvio perfavore


----------



## beleno (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*



Ragazzi, per non farci sangue amaro, è inutile stare dietro alle mille sparate che fanno e faranno i giornalisti. L'unico riferimento attendibile che abbiamo sono le "sei-otto settimane" di cui ha parlato Galatioto nell'intervista alla Gazzetta di metà aprile. Bisogna armarsi di pazienza (mentre il palazzo crolla) ed aspettare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: ultimatum dei cinesi a Berlusconi. Entro mercoledì deve firmare l'esclusiva a trattare la cessione del Milan.*



Hanno ragione...basta teatrini..non metti sul mercato una società per poi essere "indeciso se cedere o no"...

Se non vende sto giro chiudiamo baracca...ormai il livello è irrecuperabile con questa proprietà...


----------



## super87 (2 Maggio 2016)

Per me queste notizie sono false. Calma.
Berlusconi ha già deciso di vendere, figuratevi se i cinesi stanno ancora aspettando la sua risposta.
Con Bee è andata come è andata, ma è stato meglio così visto che in oltre un anno non ha messo insieme neanche 200 milioni.
È in ballo una cessione di una società di circa 1 miliardo di euro.
Non si fa in un mese, neanche in due.

Non risulta che i cinesi abbiano già pronto uno staff tecnico (allenatore-dg-ds).
Purtroppo penso che almeno per un altro anno si andrà avanti con Galliani.
Spero di sbagliarmi, ma ad oggi è la cosa più probabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Per me queste notizie sono false. Calma.
> Berlusconi ha già deciso di vendere, figuratevi se i cinesi stanno ancora aspettando la sua risposta.
> Con Bee è andata come è andata, ma è stato meglio così visto che in oltre un anno non ha messo insieme neanche 200 milioni.
> È in ballo una cessione di una società di circa 1 miliardo di euro.
> ...



Non rovinarmi la giornata please


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Per me queste notizie sono false. Calma.
> Berlusconi ha già deciso di vendere, figuratevi se i cinesi stanno ancora aspettando la sua risposta.
> Con Bee è andata come è andata, ma è stato meglio così visto che in oltre un anno non ha messo insieme neanche 200 milioni.
> È in ballo una cessione di una società di circa 1 miliardo di euro.
> ...


Dichiariamo il fallimento che facciamo prima..tanto perdere e quasi perdere con due squadre da B è la medesima cosa... Ho paura che oggi non succeda proprio un bel niente ma spero vivamente di sbagliarmi


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Per me queste notizie sono false. Calma.
> Berlusconi ha già deciso di vendere, figuratevi se i cinesi stanno ancora aspettando la sua risposta.
> Con Bee è andata come è andata, ma è stato meglio così visto che in oltre un anno non ha messo insieme neanche 200 milioni.
> È in ballo una cessione di una società di circa 1 miliardo di euro.
> ...



scusa , ma se non si sa neanche di preciso chi ci sia nella cordata cosa ti fa pensare che non abbiamo già un idea dello staff tecnico?


----------



## super87 (2 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> scusa , ma se non si sa neanche di preciso chi ci sia nella cordata cosa ti fa pensare che non abbiamo già un idea dello staff tecnico?



Io non ho detto che non è pronto un nuovo staff tecnico.
Ho detto che ad oggi non risulta.
Non voglio rovinare la giornata a nessuno  però penso che sarà una situazione simile a quella dei nostri cugini.
È improbabile che questi arrivino non conoscendo nulla di niente di nessuno e spazzino tutto via.
Da qui la sicurezza di Galliani, che al 99% sa di avere la conferma in tasca. Solo sensazioni, ma dobbiamo prendere in considerazione tutte le possibilità.

Io metterei la firma per andare avanti solo un altro anno con Galliani.
Sapete tutti dove è in grado di arrivare quell'uomo. È molto potente e dobbiamo prenderne atto.


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Maggio 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che non è pronto un nuovo staff tecnico.
> Ho detto che ad oggi non risulta.
> Non voglio rovinare la giornata a nessuno  però penso che sarà una situazione simile a quella dei nostri cugini.
> È improbabile che questi arrivino non conoscendo nulla di niente di nessuno e spazzino tutto via.
> ...



Da quello che ho capito dovrebbe restare solo Barbara come AD per un anno per gestire la fase di transizione.


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2016)

Se il nano non firma entro Mercoledi, io chiudo tutto, un pò va bene tirarla, poi diventa una presa in giro devastante, tutti sono contro il nano, specialmente noi tifosi veri, anche perchè i cinesi che è gente seria, non aspettano di certo le idee, o i cambi di idee del nano. Detto questo speriamo arrivi la firma entro Mercoledi.


----------



## Black (2 Maggio 2016)

comunque ragazzi se è vero che la firma dell'esclusiva non comporta nessuna penale, e quindi il megalomane può cambiare idea come gli pare, anche se Galatioto non è Bee, anche se questa trattativa è molto più credibile dell'anno scorso da qui a fine Giugno è molto lunga e possono succedere molte cose.
Per cui mettiamoci l'anima in pace e aspettiamo...

Per quanto mi possa far piacere sapere che dietro la cordata c'è un potenziale pazzesco, il terrore che Silvio cambi idea non mi lascia tranquillo. Diciamo che quando ci sarà il preliminare, e quindi la penale, potremo dare l'acquisto QUASI certo, e solo all'ufficialità potremo darci alla pazza gioia e ubriacarci. Ma prima è inutile...


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che non è pronto un nuovo staff tecnico.
> Ho detto che ad oggi non risulta.
> Non voglio rovinare la giornata a nessuno  però penso che sarà una situazione simile a quella dei nostri cugini.
> È improbabile che questi arrivino non conoscendo nulla di niente di nessuno e spazzino tutto via.
> ...



sisi ho capito, il fatto è che per quanto riguarda la futura società non sapendo esattamente chi arriverà non possiamo minimamente sapere che idee avranno. Comunque secondo me visto che pare che i cinesi vogliano chiudere entro metà giugno per fare la campagna acquisti penso che vogliano mettere qualcuno di loro fiducia a scegliere allenatore e giocatori, questo non toglie che magari possa esserci un periodo di convivenza tra vecchie figure e nuove figure. però per sapere qualcosa dobbiamo aspettare di avere qualche notizia ufficiale altrimenti per ora sono solo speculazioni giornalistiche.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter ha retwittato le sue esclusive dei giorni passati e poi ha scritto "Detto questo...#staytuned #Milanaicinesi #giornatalunghissima"*


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter ha retwittato le sue esclusive dei giorni passati e poi ha scritto "Detto questo...#staytuned #Milanaicinesi #giornatalunghissima"*



#Finoallefirme


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

*La Stampa (a firma Ugo Magri): Se Berlusconi vende ai cinesi, fa contenta Fininvest e anche la famiglia. Non ne possono più dei salassi finanziari di un club arrivato ormai alla fine. Inoltre, cedere il Milan significa scrollarsi di dosso ogni responsabilità futura, e dunque evitare altre ire dei tifosi e, forse in futuro, anche essere rimpianto.
Se queste sono le motivazioni che spingono Berlusconi ad accettare l'offerta cinese, dall'altro lato ci sono anche le motivazioni che fanno traballare Berlusconi e che gli fanno cambiare idea ogni giorno. I trionfi rossoneri hanno aiutato tantissimo Berlusconi a essere considerato come imprenditore di successo. Non a caso i sondaggi stimano che almeno 1/3 del suo bacino elettorale sia milanista, nonostante i pessimi risultati sportivi del club ottenuti di recente. Vendere il Milan potrebbe significare perdere contatto con una fetta di elettorato. Ma soprattutto significherebbe che una parabola si conclude, che c'è aria di smobilitazione, come se ad Arcore ci fosse un cartello con scritto "vendesi".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter ha retwittato le sue esclusive dei giorni passati e poi ha scritto "Detto questo...#staytuned #Milanaicinesi #giornatalunghissima"*



San Pasquà, facce sta grazia...


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa (a firma Ugo Magri): Se Berlusconi vende ai cinesi, fa contenta Fininvest e anche la famiglia. Non ne possono più dei salassi finanziari di un club arrivato ormai alla fine. Inoltre, cedere il Milan significa scrollarsi di dosso ogni responsabilità futura, e dunque evitare altre ire dei tifosi e, forse in futuro, anche essere rimpianto.
> Se queste sono le motivazioni che spingono Berlusconi ad accettare l'offerta cinese, dall'altro lato ci sono anche le motivazioni che fanno traballare Berlusconi e che gli fanno cambiare idea ogni giorno. I trionfi rossoneri hanno aiutato tantissimo Berlusconi a essere considerato come imprenditore di successo. Non a caso i sondaggi stimano che almeno 1/3 del suo bacino elettorale sia milanista, nonostante i pessimi risultati sportivi del club ottenuti di recente. Vendere il Milan potrebbe significare perdere contatto con una fetta di elettorato. Ma soprattutto significherebbe che una parabola si conclude, che c'è aria di smobilitazione, come se ad Arcore ci fosse un cartello con scritto "vendesi".*



Che cialtroni..ma come si fa a scrivere che se vende perde un terzo degli elettori??!! ma per favore


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa (a firma Ugo Magri): Se Berlusconi vende ai cinesi, fa contenta Fininvest e anche la famiglia. Non ne possono più dei salassi finanziari di un club arrivato ormai alla fine. Inoltre, cedere il Milan significa scrollarsi di dosso ogni responsabilità futura, e dunque evitare altre ire dei tifosi e, forse in futuro, anche essere rimpianto.
> Se queste sono le motivazioni che spingono Berlusconi ad accettare l'offerta cinese, dall'altro lato ci sono anche le motivazioni che fanno traballare Berlusconi e che gli fanno cambiare idea ogni giorno. I trionfi rossoneri hanno aiutato tantissimo Berlusconi a essere considerato come imprenditore di successo. Non a caso i sondaggi stimano che almeno 1/3 del suo bacino elettorale sia milanista, nonostante i pessimi risultati sportivi del club ottenuti di recente. Vendere il Milan potrebbe significare perdere contatto con una fetta di elettorato. Ma soprattutto significherebbe che una parabola si conclude, che c'è aria di smobilitazione, come se ad Arcore ci fosse un cartello con scritto "vendesi".*



che degrado pure i giornali. Questi lo fanno apposta....


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter ha retwittato le sue esclusive dei giorni passati e poi ha scritto "Detto questo...#staytuned #Milanaicinesi #giornatalunghissima"*



Meno male che non è una cosa lunga e oggi si saprà tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa (a firma Ugo Magri): Se Berlusconi vende ai cinesi, fa contenta Fininvest e anche la famiglia. Non ne possono più dei salassi finanziari di un club arrivato ormai alla fine. Inoltre, cedere il Milan significa scrollarsi di dosso ogni responsabilità futura, e dunque evitare altre ire dei tifosi e, forse in futuro, anche essere rimpianto.
> Se queste sono le motivazioni che spingono Berlusconi ad accettare l'offerta cinese, dall'altro lato ci sono anche le motivazioni che fanno traballare Berlusconi e che gli fanno cambiare idea ogni giorno. I trionfi rossoneri hanno aiutato tantissimo Berlusconi a essere considerato come imprenditore di successo. Non a caso i sondaggi stimano che almeno 1/3 del suo bacino elettorale sia milanista, nonostante i pessimi risultati sportivi del club ottenuti di recente. Vendere il Milan potrebbe significare perdere contatto con una fetta di elettorato. Ma soprattutto significherebbe che una parabola si conclude, che c'è aria di smobilitazione, come se ad Arcore ci fosse un cartello con scritto "vendesi".*



mi ripeto , è finita Silvio.. fattene una ragione.. vendi tutto e ritirati anche dalla politica , il trucco non funziona più gli italiani sono stufi di te delle tue balle e dei tuoi giochetti con il pelato . 

#finoallefirme


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter ha retwittato le sue esclusive dei giorni passati e poi ha scritto "Detto questo...#staytuned #Milanaicinesi #giornatalunghissima"*



Campopiano si sta giocando una bella fetta di carriera in questi giorni. Se Berlusconi ci ripensa, oltre ad avere la coscienza un'intera società e tutti i suoi tifosi, si porterà a fondo pure la carriera giornalistica di questo pover'uomo.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Che cialtroni..ma come si fa a scrivere che se vende perde un terzo degli elettori??!! ma per favore



C'è scritto "perde il contatto", non che perde gli elettori


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter ha retwittato le sue esclusive dei giorni passati e poi ha scritto "Detto questo...#staytuned #Milanaicinesi #giornatalunghissima"*


Oggi recitate tutte le preghiere che conoscete.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è scritto "perde il contatto", non che perde gli elettori



vabbè ma pure messa su quel piano è una forzatura enorme... Berlusconi ha perso il contatto con la realtà da anni... figuriamoci con gli elettori. Ormai lo votano solo le vedove più incallite


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è scritto "perde il contatto", non che perde gli elettori



Oh, ma se non vende gli converrà parecchio perdere il contatto con quella fetta di elettori milanisti...

Visto che il contatto glielo darebbero volentieri in testa


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> vabbè ma pure messa su quel piano è una forzatura enorme... Berlusconi ha perso il contatto con la realtà da anni... figuriamoci con gli elettori. Ormai lo votano solo le vedove più incallite



Berlusconi non viene votato per motivi politici (anche perché qualcuno sa qual è il suo programma politico?), ma per il suo personaggio e per la sua figura da imprenditore di successo. Vendere il Milan per lui significa vendere un pezzo importante di ciò che gli ha permesso di diventare il personaggio che è. Quello che l'articolo intendeva è che una vendita del Milan porterebbe una forte incertezza in parte del suo elettorato, quella parte che si è avvicinata a lui attraverso l'azienda Milan.
Mi sembra una considerazione giusta e penso sia questo più che altro il motivo delle sue incertezze (assieme al suo ego smisurato). Anche perché a questo punto non penso proprio sia un problema di soldi o di affetto.


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non viene votato per motivi politici (anche perché qualcuno sa qual è il suo programma politico?), ma per il suo personaggio e per la sua figura da imprenditore di successo. Vendere il Milan per lui significa vendere un pezzo importante di ciò che gli ha permesso di diventare il personaggio che è. Quello che l'articolo intendeva è che una vendita del Milan porterebbe una forte incertezza in parte del suo elettorato, quella parte che si è avvicinata a lui attraverso l'azienda Milan.
> Mi sembra una considerazione giusta e penso sia questo più che altro il motivo delle sue incertezze (assieme al suo ego smisurato). Anche perché a questo punto non penso proprio sia un problema di soldi o di affetto.



Non ci crederete, ma io conosco più gobbi berlusconiani che milanisti


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non viene votato per motivi politici (anche perché qualcuno sa qual è il suo programma politico?), ma per il suo personaggio e per la sua figura da imprenditore di successo. Vendere il Milan per lui significa vendere un pezzo importante di ciò che gli ha permesso di diventare il personaggio che è. Quello che l'articolo intendeva è che una vendita del Milan porterebbe una forte incertezza in parte del suo elettorato, quella parte che si è avvicinata a lui attraverso l'azienda Milan.
> Mi sembra una considerazione giusta e penso sia questo più che altro il motivo delle sue incertezze (assieme al suo ego smisurato). Anche perché a questo punto non penso proprio sia un problema di soldi o di affetto.



Si ma avevo capito perfettamente quello che intendi dire e ribadisco ancor di più che Berlusconi se ragiona così, dimostra una volta per tutte che il contatto l'ha perso con la realtà!! Sono ormai anni che la sua figura di imprenditore di successo è svanita. 
Un discorso simile secondo me sarebbe stato ragionevole se avesse ceduto immediatamente dopo il 2007. Dove ancora politicamente riusciva a dire la sua (non a caso rivinse le elezioni nel 2008).


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2016)

'sto pasquale se avesse un cognome consciuto oggi avrebbe fatto un botto grosso come una casa, dato che non succederà un bel niente.
Ma il cognome non ce l'ha e finirà nel dimenticatoio insieme agli altri "ben informati".

Mie sensazioni ovviamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2016)

Sono teso come la corda di un violino...

Se non dovessimo cedere la delusione per me sarebbe troppo grande, peggio di Istanbul.

Se non cedono nemmeno stavolta, con un occasione simile e una cordata solidissima che ci rilancerebbe ai vertici del calcio mondiale, ho chiuso con il milan finchè questi biechi signori saranno al comando.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono teso come la corda di un violino...
> 
> Se non dovessimo cedere la delusione per me sarebbe troppo grande, peggio di Istanbul.
> 
> Se non cedono nemmeno stavolta, con un occasione simile e una cordata solidissima che ci rilancerebbe ai vertici del calcio mondiale, ho chiuso con il milan finchè questi biechi signori saranno al comando.



Esattamente.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> 'sto pasquale se avesse un cognome consciuto oggi avrebbe fatto un botto grosso come una casa, dato che non succederà un bel niente.
> Ma il cognome non ce l'ha e finirà nel dimenticatoio insieme agli altri "ben informati".
> 
> Mie sensazioni ovviamente.



Diamo a Cesare quel che é di Cesare però:
Ha parlato di Galatioto prima di tutti gli altri? Sí
Ha detto che non c'era nessuna dead-line quando tutti gli altri affermavano che lunedi scorso era dentro o fuori azzeccandoci? Sí
Ha parlato del fondo Evergrande prima degli altri? Sì.
Ha parlato di altri tre soggetti coinvolti prima degli altri? Sì.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Maggio 2016)

Tutto tace.. 

Tutto tace.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa (a firma Ugo Magri): Se Berlusconi vende ai cinesi, fa contenta Fininvest e anche la famiglia. Non ne possono più dei salassi finanziari di un club arrivato ormai alla fine. Inoltre, cedere il Milan significa scrollarsi di dosso ogni responsabilità futura, e dunque evitare altre ire dei tifosi e, forse in futuro, anche essere rimpianto.
> Se queste sono le motivazioni che spingono Berlusconi ad accettare l'offerta cinese, dall'altro lato ci sono anche le motivazioni che fanno traballare Berlusconi e che gli fanno cambiare idea ogni giorno. I trionfi rossoneri hanno aiutato tantissimo Berlusconi a essere considerato come imprenditore di successo. Non a caso i sondaggi stimano che almeno 1/3 del suo bacino elettorale sia milanista, nonostante i pessimi risultati sportivi del club ottenuti di recente. Vendere il Milan potrebbe significare perdere contatto con una fetta di elettorato. Ma soprattutto significherebbe che una parabola si conclude, che c'è aria di smobilitazione, come se ad Arcore ci fosse un cartello con scritto "vendesi".*


Ma non ha senso la seconda parte. Anzi a maggior ragione che è il presidente di una squadra in disfacimento, per lui è controproducente continuare ad esserne il presidente visto che tutti sono infuriati contro di lui e Galliani, perdendo così di fatto una parte di elettori (c'è gente che ragiona così), stanchi dei suoi comportamenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tutto tace..
> 
> Tutto tace.



ma calma dai. Comunque se ne riparla stasera, se sempre usciranno notizie. A pranzo Berlusconi vedrà il dossier, e ne parlerà con i massimi dirigenti Fininvest.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tutto tace..
> 
> Tutto tace.



La quiete prima della tempesta


----------



## Il Genio (2 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma calma dai. Comunque se ne riparla stasera, se sempre usciranno notizie. *A pranzo* Berlusconi vedrà il dossier, e ne parlerà con i massimi dirigenti Fininvest.



Questo implica la presenza di galliani, pessima notizia


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questo implica la presenza di galliani, pessima notizia



Galliani non c'entra nulla con Fininvest. E dubito si azzarderà a mettere bocca in una situazione come questa, quella gente ha perso un sacco di soldi per colpa sua. Una singola parola fuori posto ed è molto probabile che gli salteranno alla gola.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questo implica la presenza di galliani, pessima notizia





Devil ha scritto:


> Galliani non c'entra nulla con Fininvest. E dubito si azzarderà a mettere bocca in una situazione come questa, quella gente ha perso un sacco di soldi per colpa sua. Una singola parola fuori posto ed è molto probabile che gli salteranno alla gola.



Era una battuta, non sono molto abile con le faccine


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tutto tace..
> 
> Tutto tace.



Va beh.. non son tutti come noi poveretti che la mattina devono alzarsi presto.

Quelli inizieranno a quest' ora a carburare...


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Galliani non c'entra nulla con Fininvest. E dubito si azzarderà a mettere bocca in una situazione come questa, quella gente ha perso un sacco di soldi per colpa sua. Una singola parola fuori posto ed è molto probabile che gli salteranno alla gola.



Tu credi che Galliani abbia fatto il tutto senza permesso di Fininvest/Berlusconi, se così fosse lo avrebbero già spedito sulla luna parecchio tempo fa'.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano su twitter annuncia che si lavora per la firma e sarà una giornata lunghissima, ma è pronta un esclusiva!

Stay tuned ragazzi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Campopiano su twitter annuncia che si lavora per la firma e sarà una giornata lunghissima, ma è pronta un esclusiva!
> 
> Stay tuned ragazzi!


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Tu credi che Galliani abbia fatto il tutto senza permesso di *Fininvest*, se così fosse lo avrebbero già spedito sulla luna parecchio tempo fa'.


Fixed.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Campopiano su twitter annuncia che si lavora per la firma e sarà una giornata lunghissima, ma è pronta un esclusiva!
> 
> Stay tuned ragazzi!



vai Pasquààààà!!!


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Campopiano su twitter annuncia che si lavora per la firma e sarà una giornata lunghissima, ma è pronta un esclusiva!
> 
> Stay tuned ragazzi!



Sono in ufficio che sto aspettando che mi paghino una fattura.....aggiorno di più il forum che la banca online per il pagamento....

stay in ansia


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

*Tweet di Campopiano: +++ESCLUSIVO @CorSport : PECHINO CONFERMA: #JACKMA CON #EVERGRANDE VUOLE IL #MILAN++*


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=2298]pablog1585[/MENTION] Raga evitiamo il caps lock


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Campopiano: +++ESCLUSIVO @CorSport : PECHINO CONFERMA: #JACKMA CON #EVERGRANDE VUOLE IL #MILAN++*



Vai Jack!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo le fonti di Pasquale Campopiano, Pechino avrebbe confermato: Jack Ma, il secondo uomo più potente della Cina, insieme all'Evergrande sarà tra i soggetti per l'esclusiva. Ma non sarà nelle vesti come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group.*


----------



## diavolo (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le fonti di Pasquale Campopiano, Pechino avrebbe confermato: Jack Ma, il secondo uomo più potente della Cina, insieme all'Evergrande sarà tra i soggetti per l'esclusiva. Ma non sarà nelle vesti come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group.*


Preghiamo


----------



## mrsmit (2 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> .


Niente di nuovo, se il gruppo di cui fa parte Jack ma è socio, è normale che c'è dietro anche lui.
Bisognerà vedere la percentuale che si spartiranno i 4/5 nomi che fanno parte del gruppo.


----------



## kollaps (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le fonti di Pasquale Campopiano, Pechino avrebbe confermato: Jack Ma, il secondo uomo più potente della Cina, insieme all'Evergrande sarà tra i soggetti per l'esclusiva. Ma non sarà nelle vesti come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group.*



Aggiunge anche che i finanziatori sono 5...uno è Evergrande, come detto, mentre gli altri devono ancora essere individuati.
La cosa certa è che la cordata include anche altri gruppi di imprenditori e PECHINO CONFERMA.


----------



## kollaps (2 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Niente di nuovo, se il gruppo di cui fa parte Jack ma è socio, è normale che c'è dietro anche lui.
> Bisognerà vedere la percentuale che si spartiranno i 4/5 nomi che fanno parte del gruppo.



La news è la conferma da Pechino, segno che quello che dice Campopiano è vero.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...


.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Campopiano: +++ESCLUSIVO @CorSport : PECHINO CONFERMA: #JACKMA CON #EVERGRANDE VUOLE IL #MILAN++*



Lo avevo detto. "Better call Sal"

Sarà il mio nuovo idolo se fa chiudere la trattativa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le fonti di Pasquale Campopiano, Pechino avrebbe confermato: Jack Ma, il secondo uomo più potente della Cina, insieme all'Evergrande sarà tra i soggetti per l'esclusiva. Ma non sarà nelle vesti come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group.*


Ma che aspetta a vendere quel vegliardo!
Capiteremmo nelle mani di gente che potrebbe comprarsi i giocatori del PSG incluso lo sceicco per metterli come nani da giardino!


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Maggio 2016)

ma sono 5 i soci in Evergrande o sono 5 le società come Evergrande che vogliono il milan?


----------



## kollaps (2 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Campopiano: +++ESCLUSIVO @CorSport : PECHINO CONFERMA: #JACKMA CON #EVERGRANDE VUOLE IL #MILAN++*





pablog1585 ha scritto:


> ma sono 5 i soci in Evergrande o sono 5 le società come Evergrande che vogliono il milan?



Nella trattiva è incluso il gruppo Evergrande assieme ad altri 4 gruppi...da quanto scritto, sembra che la potenza di fuoco sarebbe devastante.
Incrociamo le dita e preghiamo per il futuro del nostro Milan


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> ma sono 5 i soci in Evergrande o sono 5 le società come Evergrande che vogliono il milan?



5 gruppi finanziari.


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Maggio 2016)

messa così sembra un'operazione di avanguardia sportivo/economica della Cina in Italia nella sua capitale virtuale...ottimo, preghiamo


----------



## Stex (2 Maggio 2016)

possono essere anche 10, basta vendere


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma vattene nano!! Dagli sta esclusiva entro oggi e chiudi tutto sto tiri tera entro fine giugno! Così sti cinesi ci fanno un mercato come si deve!


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

Sarebbe fantastico!!! purtroppo siamo nelle mani di un pazzo


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...



.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le fonti di Pasquale Campopiano, Pechino avrebbe confermato: Jack Ma, il secondo uomo più potente della Cina, insieme all'Evergrande sarà tra i soggetti per l'esclusiva. Ma non sarà nelle vesti come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group.*



Che è quello che volevamo tutti, non so che dire, fremo.
Cioè, avremmo come proprietari più "ricconi", avessimo detto solo Jack Ma, ma qui è una cosa pazzesca.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Se Silvio avesse davvero a cuore il Milan dovrebbe vendere oggi stesso.


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che è quello che volevamo tutti, non so che dire, fremo.
> Cioè, avremmo come proprietari più "ricconi", avessimo detto solo Jack Ma, ma qui è una cosa pazzesca.



Ci sta comprando LA CINA.
Non so se Silvio abbia il potere per impedirlo.
O meglio, lo spero.


----------



## Miracle1980 (2 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Ci sta comprando LA CINA.
> Non so se Silvio abbia il potere per impedirlo.
> O meglio, lo spero.



Moralmente è una cosa molto triste...ma Calcisticamente, per la situazione che c'è nel Milan, non ci sono soluzioni. Almeno potremmo goderci questi ultimi anni di ''calcio'' prima che salti tutto.
Tanto se non comprano il Milan prima o poi entreranno in Italia da qualche altra ''big''... Ormai questi hanno le mani ovunque.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le fonti di Pasquale Campopiano, Pechino avrebbe confermato: Jack Ma, il secondo uomo più potente della Cina, insieme all'Evergrande sarà tra i soggetti per l'esclusiva. Ma non sarà nelle vesti come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group.*




Preghiamo.


----------



## malos (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Preghiamo.



Noi scettici preghiamo più degli altri


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Moralmente è una cosa molto triste...ma Calcisticamente, per la situazione che c'è nel Milan, non ci sono soluzioni. Almeno potremmo goderci questi ultimi anni di ''calcio'' prima che salti tutto.
> Tanto se non comprano il Milan prima o poi entreranno in Italia da qualche altra ''big''... Ormai questi hanno le mani ovunque.



Il mio timore è proprio questo, se salta con il Milan prendono o l'Inter o la Roma imho.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...





.


----------



## Roger84 (2 Maggio 2016)

Sto seguendo questo discorso da molti giorni, sono in fermento come voi perchè questa situazione è diventata nauseante, insostenibile e non più giustificabile!
Spero che Silvio si sia reso conto di tutto ciò e venda la società a questo gruppo potentissimo per ritornare ai vertici del calcio europeo e mondiale come da sempre siamo stati abituati!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le fonti di Pasquale Campopiano, Pechino avrebbe confermato: Jack Ma, il secondo uomo più potente della Cina, insieme all'Evergrande sarà tra i soggetti per l'esclusiva. Ma non sarà nelle vesti come "capo di Alibaba", ma come socio finanziatore dell'Evergrande Real Estate Group.*



Seguo con fibrillazione ma anche con grande cautela.
Oggi mi aspettavo più rumore mediatico, questo silenzio non so se è un bene o un male. 
Diciamo che tutto il casino del 1 maggio 2015 e le dirette Tv non avevano portato nulla di buono.. quindi vediamo.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

è bellissimo andate alla pagina di berlusconi su facebook...ha pubblicato un post per pannella da 5 minuti è già stato inondato da DEVI VENDERE!


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il mio timore è proprio questo, se salta con il Milan prendono o l'Inter o la Roma imho.



Tranquillo che questa cosa nell' ambiente la sanno già, tenere il Milan significherebbe non solo dovere continuare a finanziarlo, ma pure trovarsi questi Cinesi come competitor, un suicidio economico....

Sperem..


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...



.


----------



## kollaps (2 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Campopiano: +++ESCLUSIVO @CorSport : PECHINO CONFERMA: #JACKMA CON #EVERGRANDE VUOLE IL #MILAN++*



Alla luce di questi nuovi sviluppi, mi permetto di citare un'intervista che Berlusconi fece all'incirca un anno fa...e che, ad oggi, potrebbe spiegare molte cose.

_"Dal momento in cui nel mondo del calcio sono entrati dei capitali stranieri, una sola famiglia non può reggere la competizione. 
Sto cercando sul mercato internazionale degli acquirenti, rivolgendomi anche a degli *stati* che possano migliorare la loro immagine con il brand Milan. 
Tutti i potenziali investitori con cui ho parlato, mi hanno chiesto di restare perché il brand Milan, soprattutto in Cina, è associato a quello Berlusconi. 
Ho trattato al massimo per il 50% e con uno *Stato* il 75% e 25%"_

Rileggendo queste parole, il puzzle inizia a comporsi...le percentuali ritornano, mentre lo STATO potrebbe intendersi come i 5 gruppi di finanziatori, direttamente gestiti da Xi Jinping.
I tempi evidentemente sono maturi per una trattativa del genere, che un anno fa probabilmente era ancora allo stato embrionale.

Perciò, non ci resta che sperare in nuovi aggiornamenti e pregare per la definitiva cessione della società. Nonostante io sia abbastanza convinto che arrivati a questo punto, la cosa sia già per gran parte fatta e manchino solo le carte firmate.

p.s. non c'è alcun copia-incolla diretto nel virgolettato


----------



## Brain84 (2 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Campopiano: +++ESCLUSIVO @CorSport : PECHINO CONFERMA: #JACKMA CON #EVERGRANDE VUOLE IL #MILAN++*



Non rispondo molto ai topic ultimamente ma sono sempre qui a leggervi! Forza Milan e speriamo sia la volta buona veramente!!


----------



## luigi61 (2 Maggio 2016)

Una semplice riflessione : mi dite come il buffone potrà presentarsi in giro se non vende? questa volta ci siamo

Ave Maria piena di grazia il Signore è con te 
PREGHIAMO TUTTI INSIEME!!! L'unione fa la forza


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...



Non si può ridurre tutto ad un cenone ad Arcore dai, deve per forza succedere qualcosa nel pomeriggio.


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2016)

Intanto Pellegrini ha dichiarato che vorrebbe allenare in Italia, facendo 2 + 2...per me è già stato contattato dai cinesi.


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Pellegrini ha dichiarato che vorrebbe allenare in Italia, facendo 2 + 2...per me è già stato contattato dai cinesi.



Gli hanno chiesto del Milan e lui ha risposto che non gli dispiacerebbe allenare in Italia. Comunque il terrore è che il mercato venga nuovamente messo nelle mani di Galliani. Speriamo non si facciano abbindolare dal pelato e si decidano invece a cacciarlo.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

vabbe se il prezzo da pagare per liberarsi di silvio è tenere galliani io lo pago volentieri...tanto se non produce risultati lo cacciano i cinesi...anche ci fosse una buonauscita clamorosa non avrebbero problemi


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Pellegrini ha dichiarato che vorrebbe allenare in Italia, facendo 2 + 2...per me è già stato contattato dai cinesi.



O sta provando a farsi contattare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2016)

Sono le 14 e tutto tace.. E vabbè..


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sono le 14 e tutto tace.. E vabbè..



Sicuramente faranno a borse chiuse


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...





ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sicuramente faranno a borse chiuse



In Italia (Milano) la chiusura è alle 17:30
In Cina (Hong Kong) la borsa ha chiuso oggi alle 10 di mattina.

Quindi non resta che aspettare stasera


----------



## zlatan (2 Maggio 2016)

Bah ragazzi, questo giornalista non vorrei che fosse Alciato versione 2.0.....


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vabbe se il prezzo da pagare per liberarsi di silvio è tenere galliani io lo pago volentieri...tanto se non produce risultati lo cacciano i cinesi...anche ci fosse una buonauscita clamorosa non avrebbero problemi



Io sono del parere che il male minore sia Berlusconi e non Galliani.

Per quanto riguarda Pellegrini...boh....sarebbe comunque un segnale che il fatto dei cinesi sia vero....


----------



## zlatan (2 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io sono del parere che il male minore sia Berlusconi e non Galliani.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Pellegrini...boh....sarebbe comunque un segnale che il fatto dei cinesi sia vero....



Si sono d'accordo la colpa di Berlusconi, è di non cacciarlo dopo che Fester gli ha bruciato 90 milioni, e aver cacciato Braida....


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sono le 14 e tutto tace.. E vabbè..



"Tutto va bene"


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo la colpa di Berlusconi, è di non cacciarlo dopo che Fester gli ha bruciato 90 milioni, e aver cacciato Braida....



Solo una parola: Barbarella.......

Credevo in lei, ma in realtà ha condizionato il presente e futuro ogni volta che poteva in negativo.

A conti fatti.


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> "Tutto va bene"



Se arriva la notizia dell'accordo, tutti in piazza a cantare "Urca Urca Tirulero oggi splende il sol" XD


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi è troppo cocciuto e orgoglioso.. non nutro molte speranze e stavolta so per certo che controparte è di sicura forza economica e politica..


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...


Non darei eccessivo peso alla giornata odierna perchè:

a) se anche fossero davvero poste delle firme, non è detto che si debba anche diramare un annuncio ufficiale. O almeno non oggi.
Se si dichiarasse pubblicamente che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione della maggioranza del Milan si metterebbe anche molta pressione addosso a Berlusconi che a quel punto in caso di rifiuto dovrebbe anche giustificare il perchè di una tale (irrazionale) scelta. Lasciando tutto sotto silenzio invece si potrebbe far facilmente leva su "erano voci, solo interessamenti, ma nulla di concreto. Aspetto ancora partners commerciali etc..."

b) Alcune testate parlano di periodo da martedì a giovedì come quello decisivo per le firme del contratto di trattativa in esclusiva. 

c) E' vero che firmare il contratto di trattativa esclusiva non vincola Berlusconi a pagare penali in caso di mancata conclusione dell'affare ma come detto in ogni caso crea un precedente di difficile gestione. Per questo motivo credo che una volta firmato questo tipo di "accordo preliminare" sia dura tornare indietro. Ecco perchè penso che la situazione possa non sbloccarsi oggi ma nei prossimi giorni.

Poi mi auguro ovviamente che oggi si annunci urbi et orbi la firma ma non ci confido molto. In ogni caso ci vuole tanta pazienza, preparatevi. E lasciate perdere l'idea del teatrino. Diverse fonti ci dimostrano che un serio acquirente c'è e un abbozzo di trattativa anche. Se poi Berlusconi non vorrà cedere o stia allungando i tempi di decisione per astrusi motivi politici non lo può sapere nessuno se non lui stesso. Inutile prendersela con Campopiano che riporta ciò che gli viene riferito: magari ci sta marciando sopra (ed è comprensibile) ma la trattativa c'è, esiste e si sta portando avanti. L'esito è purtroppo imprevedibile ma è necessario pazientare. Vista la posta in gioco, non escluderei che si possa sforare ed arrivare magari a luglio per l'invocato closing. Personalmente per me possono chiudere anche ad agosto se Berlusconi e Galliani se ne vanno ma lo dico per quelli che non attendono altro che poter dire "E' tutto un teatrino!!".


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> O sta provando a farsi contattare



Anche!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Milan Channel sta preparando la grafica col ringraziamento al presidente per la scelta di cuore. Ovviamente Sooma nudo a 90° sullo sfondo.


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In Italia (Milano) la chiusura è alle 17:30
> In Cina (Hong Kong) la borsa ha chiuso oggi alle 10 di mattina.
> 
> Quindi non resta che aspettare stasera



In realtà oggi la borsa di Hong non ha aperto per niente per il labor Day, apriranno stanotte alle 3 e 15


----------



## Tobi (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Milan Channel sta preparando la grafica col ringraziamento al presidente per la scelta di cuore. Ovviamente Sooma nudo a 90° sullo sfondo.



lo stai seguendo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> lo stai seguendo?


No no, ipotizzavo scaramanticamente


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Milan Channel sta preparando la grafica col ringraziamento al presidente per la scelta di cuore. Ovviamente Sooma nudo a 90° sullo sfondo.



C'è da aspettarsi di tutto, anche la scritta in piccolo "La Cina è lontana" da qualche parte nella schermata.
E poi le solite schermate tipo: "Berlusconi si tiene il Milan, SIIIIIIIIIIII'"
Seguono aggiornamenti con le parole di Galliani, a tra poco.


----------



## zlatan (2 Maggio 2016)

e perchè "Ringraziamo il nostro amato Presidente per non aver venduto e per il progetto ITalMilan" ???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2016)

Comincio ad avere la sensazione che oggi non si saprà niente. 
Non è impazienza la mia, ma una valutazione sul fatto che in giro ci sono troppe notizie su Balotelli o Montella, mi pare che la strategia (disperata?) di Galliani sia quella di offuscare mediaticamente la trattativa per magari convincere il vecchio o esasperare i cinesi.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comincio ad avere la sensazione che oggi non si saprà niente.
> Non è impazienza la mia, ma una valutazione sul fatto che in giro ci sono troppe notizie su Balotelli o Montella, mi pare che la strategia (disperata?) di Galliani sia quella di offuscare mediaticamente la trattativa per magari convincere il vecchio o esasperare i cinesi.



E' vero però che solo Campopiano ne parla...gli altri non sanno niente..


----------



## Crox93 (2 Maggio 2016)

Oggi dubito succederà qualcosa,o almeno dubito che esca fuori oggi.
Rimango sempre diffidente,anche dopo la firma di un preliminare che non prevede sanzioni.
Il nano,senza sanzioni, può sempre ripensarci e per chi dice "Con che faccia si ripresenterebbe poi" io dico che quell'uomo non ha molti problemi ad esporsi in pubblico dopo aver fatto casini su casini.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comincio ad avere la sensazione che oggi non si saprà niente.
> Non è impazienza la mia, ma una valutazione sul fatto che in giro ci sono troppe notizie su Balotelli o Montella, mi pare che la strategia (disperata?) di Galliani sia quella di offuscare mediaticamente la trattativa per magari convincere il vecchio o esasperare i cinesi.





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' vero però che solo Campopiano ne parla...gli altri non sanno niente..



Galliani non c'entra niente in tutta questa storia, al limite può cercare di fare il lavaggio al cervello a Berlusconi, ma dubito glielo lascino fare.

Vendita o no, decide il management Fininvest con Silvio che ha l' ultima parola, come è normale che sia.

Cerchiamo di non avere visioni complottiste dietro la vicenda, cosa volete che contino fantasie sui giornali su Balotelli e Montella dinanzi ad una trattativa di tale portata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2016)

Si alza grandissima l ombra dell ennesima bufala giornalistica .


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*




Continuo a vederci il solito, squallido, teatrino elettorale.

E le date coincidono maledettamente.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*



Sembra che Berlusconi debba dire sì alla possibilità di dire sì del definitivo sì


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*


Berlusca sta talmente fuori che si immagina essere primo ministro cinese, e praticamente tratta con se stesso


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2016)

Qua va a finire malissimo


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*



Sono veramente stanco di questa storia. E possible avere qualche novita oggi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*



Il giorno del _se_ nell'anno del _mai_....


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*



Un mese..poi un altro mese......non è essere pessimisti, solo che ricordo che la vicenda Bee aveva lo stesso copione


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*



Che ansia.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Dai Campopiano.....sono le 16 e ancora nessun aggiornamento..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano come Alciato dicevano...


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

campopiano in tutte le salse ha detto che oggi era il giorno dell accordo (da accordo preliminare poi diventato di esclusiva ma quella è un altra cosa).....quindi se oggi non c'è niente anche la fonte campopiano non è piu da considerarsi molto attendibile direi...


----------



## Black (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*



non me ne frega niente di quello che dice Di Stefano. Voglio notizie da Campopiano, e però se pure lui passa da oggi a mercoledì, assieme alla notizia del rinnovo di Montolivo, questa storia della cessione prende una brutta piega


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> campopiano in tutte le salse ha detto che oggi era il giorno dell accordo (da accordo preliminare poi diventato di esclusiva ma quella è un altra cosa).....quindi se oggi non c'è niente anche la fonte campopiano non è piu da considerarsi molto attendibile direi...



Se non da notizie positive oggi da stasera sarà nel dimenticatoi e sarà ricoperto di insulti...sarà costretto a disattivare i social.

Vediamo..se darà notizie negative o rinvii (soprattutto rinvii), allora è un altro Alciato.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Purtroppo dopo la pantomima di Bee, dove inizialmente ci siamo cascati con tutte le scarpe, ci hanno fatto disilludere così tanto da non credere più in nulla di positivo quando si parla di questo club.
Sono molto scettico anche per quanto riguarda questa trattativa. Non tanto per il compratore (che sta cercando di rimanere anonimo, visto come si è esposto Bee al pubblico ludibrio), quanto per quel malato mentale che abbiamo come presidente.


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Maggio 2016)

cmq in teoria non bisogna aspettare che le borse chiudessero quindi dopo le 17 e 30?


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

Mi sa che Pasqualino finisce male questa volta XD è incredibile fin dove è disposta a spingersi certa gente per un briciolo di notorietà


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

*Dovete finirla di intasare il topic con le solite fanfare. Se ci saranno novità, saranno postate, altrimenti andate in Bar MILAN. *


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*





__king george__ ha scritto:


> campopiano in tutte le salse ha detto che oggi era il giorno dell accordo (da accordo preliminare poi diventato di esclusiva ma quella è un altra cosa).....quindi se oggi non c'è niente anche la fonte campopiano non è piu da considerarsi molto attendibile direi...



Ragazzi mi pare chiaro che se ci saranno notizie, le avremo nella serata/nottata. Tanto è vero che Campopiano oggi parlava di una giornata lunghissima...


----------



## de sica (2 Maggio 2016)

Comunque prendetevi una camomilla e fatevi una passeggiata. È possibile leggere ogni giorno, le classiche tiritere su Berlusconi che non vende perché aspetta le elezioni, e sul fatto che sia l'ennesimo teatrino? Mamma mia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ho anche letto un intervista di oggi di Enrico Currò, della Repubblica,
che conferma tutto,
la mia impressione è che Mediaset abbia messo il bavaglio ai giornalisti,
l'offerta cinese è sicura, l'hanno confermata tutti
e solo questo anche senza il si di Berlusconi dovrebbe riempire tutte le prime pagine.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque ho anche letto un intervista di oggi di Enrico Currò, della Repubblica,
> che conferma tutto,
> la mia impressione è che Mediaset abbia messo il bavaglio ai giornalisti,
> l'offerta cinese è sicura, l'hanno confermata tutti
> e solo questo anche senza il si di Berlusconi dovrebbe riempire tutte le prime pagine.



Sono uno di quelli che su sta storia ci è andato con i piedi di piombo, in quanto difficilmente mi faccio fregare due volte.

Ma devo ammettere che le mancate smentite di Fininvest, mi danno una leggera fiducia.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*





pablog1585 ha scritto:


> cmq in teoria non bisogna aspettare che le borse chiudessero quindi dopo le 17 e 30?



Sì, ma può darsi anche che eventuali notizie escano in tarda serata o addirittura domani. Non è detto che abbiano già concluso la trattativa di oggi


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque prendetevi una camomilla e fatevi una passeggiata. È possibile leggere ogni giorno, le classiche tiritere su Berlusconi che non vende perché aspetta le elezioni, e sul fatto che sia l'ennesimo teatrino? Mamma mia



quoto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*


LOL ma che significa?
Quanti sì servono per liberarci di quest'agonia?


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sì, ma può darsi anche che eventuali notizie escano in tarda serata o addirittura domani. Non è detto che abbiano già concluso la trattativa di oggi



bhe si notizie ufficiali si, ma la speranze era avere da campopiano qualche notizia prima...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lunedì 2 maggio 2016 probabilmente sarà una giornata bollente per il futuro del Milan. Il giornalista del CorSport, Pasquale Campopiano, ha annunciato che verranno apposte le firme che riguarderanno un accordo preliminare che al 99,9% sarà un patto d'esclusiva NON vincolante che impegnerà Fininvest e la cordata cinese a trattare per chiudere l'accordo con il successivo contratto preliminare entro fine maggio (a rivelare quest'altro dettaglio è stato il Corriere della Sera). Il closing, invece, è atteso entro giugno.
> Secondo più fonti ormai Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a cedere il Milan e dunque, salvo ripensamenti che non saranno eccessivamente onerosi fin tanto che non arriverà la firma del contratto preliminare, la società rossonera presto potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario.
> Di chi si tratta? Anche in questo caso Campopiano è arrivato prima di tutti. L'Evergrande Group, che non ha smentito, come confermato in un secondo momento anche da Festa sarebbe uno dei 4-5 colossi che farebbero parte della cordata pronta a pagare 700M per il 100% del Milan, prendendo subito il 70% e successivamente (entro un anno) il restante 30%.
> Campopiano, inoltre, ha già anticipato che sta effettuando ulteriori verifiche circa gli altri gruppi che farebbero parte di questo affare colossale. Lunedì quindi potremmo scoprire ulteriori dettagli. A tal proposito, secondo Repubblica nella cordata sarebbe presente anche Jack Ma, il vero "regista" di questa operazione, sia attraverso le sue partecipazioni in Evergrande che attraverso il suo family office.
> ...






Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2016)

Mi spiegate com'è possibile che ancora oggi si debba dare l'esclusiva tra l'altro non vincolante? E non si parli neppure di preliminare nè niente di più ? E soprattutto perché stanno tardando pure quella ed ora si dice mercoledì? Ma sti cinesi in parole povere, ce lo vogliono fare il mercato estivo per evitare l'italcessmilan o dobbiamo sorbirlo ancora un anno?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate com'è possibile che ancora oggi si debba dare l'esclusiva tra l'altro non vincolante? E non si parli neppure di preliminare nè niente di più ? E soprattutto perché stanno tardando pure quella ed ora si dice mercoledì? Ma sti cinesi in parole povere, ce lo vogliono fare il mercato estivo per evitare l'italcessmilan o dobbiamo sorbirlo ancora un anno?



Quanto ti invidio...


----------



## Alberto (2 Maggio 2016)

Comunque l'accordo per il rinnovo di Montolivo non fa ben sperare...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Dovete finirla di intasare il topic con le solite fanfare. Se ci saranno novità, saranno postate, altrimenti andate in Bar MILAN. *



.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

*ESCLUSIVA TMW: La settimana scorsa Berlusconi ha incontrato gli intermediari e gli acquirenti cinesi e voleva vendere solo il 49% del Milan, con una valutazione del 100% del Milan di 700 milioni (debiti esclusi). Il 49% sarebbe stato venduto per 350-400 milioni. 
Ora però, soprattutto alla luce dell'ennesimo risultato deludente contro il Frosinone e dell'impazienza della piazza, si sarebbe deciso a vendere il 51% del Milan, quindi la maggioranza, volendo restare però come Presidente onorario. Ha dato intanto mandato a specialisti milanesi di valutare le garanzie economiche della cordata cinese.*


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ESCLUSIVA TMW: La settimana scorsa Berlusconi ha incontrato gli intermediari e gli acquirenti cinesi e voleva vendere solo il 49% del Milan, con una valutazione del 100% del Milan di 700 milioni (debiti esclusi). Il 49% sarebbe stato venduto per 350-400 milioni.
> Ora però, soprattutto alla luce dell'ennesimo risultato deludente contro il Frosinone e dell'impazienza della piazza, si sarebbe deciso a vendere il 51% del Milan, quindi la maggioranza, volendo restare però come Presidente onorario. Ha dato intanto mandato a specialisti milanesi di valutare le garanzie economiche della cordata cinese.*



Mi sembra una storia assurda, non credo che solo ora abbia richiesto le garanzie economiche dei cinesi.


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ESCLUSIVA TMW: La settimana scorsa Berlusconi ha incontrato gli intermediari e gli acquirenti cinesi e voleva vendere solo il 49% del Milan, con una valutazione del 100% del Milan di 700 milioni (debiti esclusi). Il 49% sarebbe stato venduto per 350-400 milioni.
> Ora però, soprattutto alla luce dell'ennesimo risultato deludente contro il Frosinone e dell'impazienza della piazza, si sarebbe deciso a vendere il 51% del Milan, quindi la maggioranza, volendo restare però come Presidente onorario. Ha dato intanto mandato a specialisti milanesi di valutare le garanzie economiche della cordata cinese.*



mi sembra strana sta notizia, non credo che sia stata decisiva la partita di ieri. Più probabile invece vedere tutta la piazza che gli si sta rivoltando contro, sopratutto dopo il cambio di brocchi può averlo definitivamente convinto, ma non può essere solo una partita.


----------



## galianivatene (2 Maggio 2016)

c'e' una esclusiva tmw, a firma Losapio, che dice che Berlusconi si sia convinto a cedere il 51%.

Adesso, la fonte e' risibile, sinceramente, ma tuttavia la notizia, secondo me, e' piu' nel tono propagandistico usato dal "giornalista". Dipinge un Berlusconi deluso, amareggiato, che solo fino a qyalche giorno fa -pur onorato- era risoluto a declinare l'offerta dei cinesi, per trattare solo il 49%. Poi, la partita col Frosinone e le contestazioni...il cambio di direzione...alle giuste condizioni e con le giuste garanzie economiche, ma per amore del Milan, ovviamente, dice il "giornalista", mica per i soldi! Comunque, restera' presidente onorario per dare il suo decisivo contributo, in primis per la questione stadio. Abbandonata l'ipotesi portello (perche' amareggiato dalla raccolta firme da parte dei cittadini locali...!!), ha gia' individuato in San Giovanni il luogo.

Al di la della risibilita' dell'"articolo", che sia iniziata l'ondata mediatica giustificazionista propedeutica alla vendita del club?

Io lo spero...

Con questo...da questa parte del mondo e' notte, vado a dormire, sperando di svegliarmi con buone notizie.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2016)

. [MENTION=1784]MarcoG[/MENTION] no copia incolla per favore


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano dice che siamo nel momento cruciale....


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice che siamo nel momento cruciale....



sta finalmente dando qualche notizia?


----------



## UDG (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ESCLUSIVA TMW: La settimana scorsa Berlusconi ha incontrato gli intermediari e gli acquirenti cinesi e voleva vendere solo il 49% del Milan, con una valutazione del 100% del Milan di 700 milioni (debiti esclusi). Il 49% sarebbe stato venduto per 350-400 milioni.
> Ora però, soprattutto alla luce dell'ennesimo risultato deludente contro il Frosinone e dell'impazienza della piazza, si sarebbe deciso a vendere il 51% del Milan, quindi la maggioranza, volendo restare però come Presidente onorario. Ha dato intanto mandato a specialisti milanesi di valutare le garanzie economiche della cordata cinese.*



Tweet di campopiano che afferma che ci sono ultime novità in arrivo


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ESCLUSIVA TMW: La settimana scorsa Berlusconi ha incontrato gli intermediari e gli acquirenti cinesi e voleva vendere solo il 49% del Milan, con una valutazione del 100% del Milan di 700 milioni (debiti esclusi). Il 49% sarebbe stato venduto per 350-400 milioni.
> Ora però, soprattutto alla luce dell'ennesimo risultato deludente contro il Frosinone e dell'impazienza della piazza, si sarebbe deciso a vendere il 51% del Milan, quindi la maggioranza, volendo restare però come Presidente onorario. Ha dato intanto mandato a specialisti milanesi di valutare le garanzie economiche della cordata cinese.*


Prima vende il 49%, e poi da mandato a specialisti milanesi di valutare le garanzie economiche della cordata cinese per cedere il 51%?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

prossime ore cruciali per Campopiano...si tratta ad oltranza


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



Ma perché ho il timore che il nano voglia far saltare tutto?


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*




Aspettiamo.
Viene da domandarsi su che cosa stiano trattando.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



si sta giocando l'impossibile, non credo che spari boiate!!!!!


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



speriamo bene...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



vediamo..anche se non capisco che cavolo trattano, se era già tutto fatto e mancavano solo le firme


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ESCLUSIVA TMW: La settimana scorsa Berlusconi ha incontrato gli intermediari e gli acquirenti cinesi e voleva vendere solo il 49% del Milan, con una valutazione del 100% del Milan di 700 milioni (debiti esclusi). Il 49% sarebbe stato venduto per 350-400 milioni.
> Ora però, soprattutto alla luce dell'ennesimo risultato deludente contro il Frosinone e dell'impazienza della piazza, si sarebbe deciso a vendere il 51% del Milan, quindi la maggioranza, volendo restare però come Presidente onorario. Ha dato intanto mandato a specialisti milanesi di valutare le garanzie economiche della cordata cinese.*



Bah speriamo news in serata.. Ma qua la disperazione sale..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Mercoledì potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per il sì di Berlusconi all'esclusiva di un mese con i cinesi. Poi, bisognerà vedere se ci sarà anche il secondo sì: quello riguardante il preliminare di cessione".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



Uscirà fuori con "la prossima settimana sarà quella cruciale".  

La cit da un anno


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



semplicemente non c'è nulla in queste ore e deve allungare il brodo per arrivare a domani


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



Speriamo in bene, aspettiamo notizie


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



Bene, aspettiamo.
Forse si riferisce alle percentuali? boh vedremo, non mi pare si tratti sulla volontà o meno di cedere.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Tra poco vi dò le ultime notizie: si tratta a oltranza, ma siamo nel momento cruciale. Decisive le prossime ore. #Milanaicinesi #Staytuned*



Credo che si riferisca a qualche piccolo dettaglio mancante, sul quale ci si deve accordare.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*



Ecco il primo MA di Campopiano...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (2 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*



Io mi fido di questo ragazzo, in fin dei conti si é data speranza ad Alciato...


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*



*Ancora Campopiano: Ripeto, io non vendo il #Milan. Seguo solo, da cronista, gli sviluppi sulla trattativa con i cinesi.*


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*



Ma se è tutto confermato su cosa so tratta?


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ecco il primo MA di Campopiano...



Se diceva PERO' era più rassicurante eh? 
Dai basterà aspettare un po'.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*



Vediamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Tra dieci minuti nuovo articolo sul CorSport, tutto è confermato ma ancora si tratta*



Ma se è tutto confermato su cosa si deve trattare?


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Io mi fido di questo ragazzo, in fin dei conti *si é data speranza ad Alciato.*..



Grosso errore, Campopiano sembra molto più serio


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

CVD: dalla firma di oggi si passa a 24/48 ore e, in più, il "rischio" che Berlusconi alla fine rifiuti


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Maggio 2016)

Tutto rimandato a domani o dopodomani


----------

